# First time smoking a fatty.. Well first time for this type.



## secgeek (Sep 12, 2010)

I have been smoking for a while and this season finally decided to get serious about it. I have had crappy ofset smokers, a small brinkman smoke n' grill and finally broke down and down and bought a 22.5 Weber Smokey Mountain cooker... I got it earlier this week and have been reading every site I could find about different techniques, and on one of my searches led to this site. I have never heard of a fattie before and figured it might be interesting....

I am not a fan of Jimmy Dean sausage so decided to use Ground Beef and pork for my fatties. Please excuse the pictures as some were taken with my cell phone and some I finally dragged my ass out to the car to get our small P&S.. Maybe next time I'll set up the lights and do a real shoot.

All 3 were smoked at about 240 for 3 1/2 hours until internal temp was 160. Unfortunately I overloaded the spinach one, however that one seemed to disappear quickly. Thank you all again for the inspiration I found here...

1. Bacon Jalapeno Cheese burger

The meat was a 50/50 mixture of ground sirloin and ground chuck with Cumin, Salt, Pepper, Rosemary, Sage, Onion Powder, Chili pepper and a little worcestershire sauce 

Filling consisted of 1 Package applewood Bacon cooked to a crisp, then thrown into a food processor with 1/2 brick sharp cheddar, 1/2 a brick Pepper Jack, 1/2 cup Cream Cheese and 1 full jalapeno with seeds removed

The Exterior was rubbed in the same mixture that was mixed into the meat with a package of Applewood bacon for the wrapping

2. Beef with slow cooked curry spinach with Goat Cheese

The meat was a 50/50 mixture of ground sirloin and ground chuck with Salt, Pepper, Sage, Garlic Powder, Thyme, Oregano and Basil

Filling consisted of 2 Packages of Frozen Chopped spinach that was sauteed in pan that had 2 sticks of butter, 1/2 cup corn oil, curry powder, coriander, cumin, chili pepper. The spinach was sauteed for about 2 1/2 hours over low heat and then cubes of the goat cheese were added and cooked for another 1/2 hour.

The Exterior was also rubbed in the same mixture as used in the meat

3. Italian Stallion (Might of been my favorite)

The meat was ground pork mixed with 1 package dry italian dressing mix, salt, rosemary, sage, garlic powder, onion powder and Oregano

Filling consisted a layer of olives/feta that were ran through a food processor with a little bit of oil (my tapenade mixture). Then I added 3 slices of mortadella, 3 slices of Italian salami, 3 slices of capicola.  One layer of Provolone Cheese, another layer of Mortadella, salami and capicola. 

The Exterior was then rubbed in the same mixture minus the italian dressing then wrapped in Pancetta

Before














After



























Obviously I wasn't crazy about my exploded spinach.....







I am not a fan of Jimmy Dean sausage so decided to use Ground Beef and pork for my fatties. Please excuse the pictures as some were taken with my cell phone and some I finally dragged my ass out to the car to get our small P&S.. Maybe next time I'll set up the lights and do a real shoot.

1. Bacon Jalapeno Cheese burger

The meat was a 50/50 mixture of ground sirloin and ground chuck with Cumin, Salt, Pepper, Rosemary, Sage, Onion Powder, Chili pepper and a little worcestershire sauce 

Filling consisted of 1 Package applewood Bacon cooked to a crisp, then thrown into a food processor with 1/2 brick sharp cheddar, 1/2 a brick Pepper Jack, 1/2 cup Cream Cheese and 1 full jalapeno with seeds removed

The Exterior was rubbed in the same mixture that was mixed into the meat with a package of Applewood bacon for the wrapping.

2. Beef with slow cooked curry spinach with Goat Cheese

The meat was a 50/50 mixture of ground sirloin and ground chuck with Salt, Pepper, Sage, Garlic Powder, Thyme, Oregano and Basil

Filling consisted of 2 Packages of Frozen Chopped spinach that was sauteed in pan that had 2 sticks of butter, 1/2 cup corn oil, curry powder, coriander, cumin, chili pepper. The spinach was sauteed for about 2 1/2 hours over low heat and then cubes of the goat cheese were added and cooked for another 1/2 hour.

The Exterior was also rubbed in the same mixture as used in the meat

3. Italian Stallion (Might of been my favorite)

The meat was ground pork mixed with 1 package dry italian dressing mix, salt, rosemary, sage, garlic powder, onion powder and Oregano

Filling consisted a layer of olives/feta that were ran through a food processor with a little bit of oil (my tapenade mixture). Then I added 3 slices of mortadella, 3 slices of Italian salami, 3 slices of capicola.  One layer of Provolone Cheese, another layer of Mortadella, salami and capicola. 

The Exterior was then rubbed in the same mixture minus the italian dressing then wrapped in Pancetta

I am not a fan of Jimmy Dean sausage so decided to use Ground Beef and pork for my fatties. Please excuse the pictures as some were taken with my cell phone and some I finally dragged my ass out to the car to get our small P&S.. Maybe next time I'll set up the lights and do a real shoot.

1. Bacon Jalapeno Cheese burger

The meat was a 50/50 mixture of ground sirloin and ground chuck with Cumin, Salt, Pepper, Rosemary, Sage, Onion Powder, Chili pepper and a little worcestershire sauce 

Filling consisted of 1 Package applewood Bacon cooked to a crisp, then thrown into a food processor with 1/2 brick sharp cheddar, 1/2 a brick Pepper Jack, 1/2 cup Cream Cheese and 1 full jalapeno with seeds removed

The Exterior was rubbed in the same mixture that was mixed into the meat with a package of Applewood bacon for the wrapping.

2. Beef with slow cooked curry spinach with Goat Cheese

The meat was a 50/50 mixture of ground sirloin and ground chuck with Salt, Pepper, Sage, Garlic Powder, Thyme, Oregano and Basil

Filling consisted of 2 Packages of Frozen Chopped spinach that was sauteed in pan that had 2 sticks of butter, 1/2 cup corn oil, curry powder, coriander, cumin, chili pepper. The spinach was sauteed for about 2 1/2 hours over low heat and then cubes of the goat cheese were added and cooked for another 1/2 hour.

The Exterior was also rubbed in the same mixture as used in the meat

3. Italian Stallion (Might of been my favorite)

The meat was ground pork mixed with 1 package dry italian dressing mix, salt, rosemary, sage, garlic powder, onion powder and Oregano

Filling consisted a layer of olives/feta that were ran through a food processor with a little bit of oil (my tapenade mixture). Then I added 3 slices of mortadella, 3 slices of Italian salami, 3 slices of capicola.  One layer of Provolone Cheese, another layer of Mortadella, salami and capicola. 

The Exterior was then rubbed in the same mixture minus the italian dressing then wrapped in Pancetta

Filling consisted of 1 Package applewood Bacon cooked to a crisp, then thrown into a food processor with 1/2 brick sharp cheddar, 1/2 a brick Pepper Jack, 1/2 cup Cream Cheese and 1 full jalapeno with seeds removed

The Exterior was rubbed in the same mixture that was mixed into the meat with a package of Applewood bacon for the wrapping.

2. Beef with slow cooked curry spinach with Goat Cheese

The meat was a 50/50 mixture of ground sirloin and ground chuck with Salt, Pepper, Sage, Garlic Powder, Thyme, Oregano and Basil

Filling consisted of 2 Packages of Frozen Chopped spinach that was sauteed in pan that had 2 sticks of butter, 1/2 cup corn oil, curry powder, coriander, cumin, chili pepper. The spinach was sauteed for about 2 1/2 hours over low heat and then cubes of the goat cheese were added and cooked for another 1/2 hour.

The Exterior was also rubbed in the same mixture as used in the meat

3. Italian Stallion (Might of been my favorite)

The meat was ground pork mixed with 1 package dry italian dressing mix, salt, rosemary, sage, garlic powder, onion powder and Oregano

Filling consisted a layer of olives/feta that were ran through a food processor with a little bit of oil (my tapenade mixture). Then I added 3 slices of mortadella, 3 slices of Italian salami, 3 slices of capicola.  One layer of Provolone Cheese, another layer of Mortadella, salami and capicola. 

The Exterior was then rubbed in the same mixture minus the italian dressing then wrapped in Pancetta


----------



## pokey (Sep 13, 2010)

Ya done good. They all look like good eatin', even the "exploded spinach".


----------



## meateater (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok that's fatty porn right there! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Nice job for a newbie ( to here). By the way welcome.


----------



## wntrlnd (Sep 17, 2010)

excellent Q view!  welcome to the forums

i really like how that pancetta finished off!  it's spectacular!

very nicely done


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 6, 2010)

Dude that is freakin awesome.gonna have to try the stallion fo sho


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 6, 2010)

First off welcome to the SMF. You sure got a great start with us posting some great qview.  Glad to have you here


----------



## placebo (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow those are some ginormous fatties! I notice the therm mounted in the main cylinder of your WSM. Did they change where they place those now or did you add that yourself? Mine is in the top cover but I like the idea of it being closer to the cooking grates.


----------

